# Diamond Machette



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

That's a great bow you've got there! :thumbs_up 

I have a tuning chart somewhere for it. It lists A to A length, BH, string and cable lengths, and has a module chart for draw lengths. It also has an illustration of the cam in tune, so you'll know how to set it.

Be patient, it may take me a while to find it.

John


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Fantastic, Bow season a ways off so no real hurry


----------



## Brotherbill (Aug 31, 2004)

I have one also love it. Pre bowtech. I also have a Switchback. If you put a front mount STS system on it you will be Sooooooooooo happy with the results! No vibration and quits the bow considerably.


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

I am setting this bow up with a Trophy Taker drop away rest, should it set it at true centershot?


----------

